# Embarc Whistler Availability



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

I am seriously considering buying enough points to do 5-7 nights here every year at spring break.  If i am on the first day I am able to book it 11 months in advance will i be able to find anything?   After reading a whole bunch of tripadvisor review a lot of people mentioned how difficult it was to get a room here.  Please let me know about your experiences booking here.
Thanks in advance,
Noah


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 10, 2020)

We have been able to reserve a week using our embarc pts at spring break (must be 6 nights or more)  but it is a lot of pts >200.  We generally then just rent it out for cash.


----------

